# Sad to See Summer Go



## locrian (Sep 4, 2011)

It's ironic - after weeks of extreme heat and humidity and the sporadic severe thunderstorm, I'm actually sad that summer is almost over.  Last weekend was lost to Hurricane Irene.  A week or two before that, I toyed with the possibility of visiting Montreal and Quebec City, but the weather predictions weren't very inspiring.  (When I went a couple of years ago, it only rained occasionally.  When I returned to my hotel room after my first night out in Quebec City, my clothes were a bit wet, so I dried them in the bathroom and took a nice hot shower to get over damp, clammy feeling.)  I do miss hearing the French announcements in the hotel elevator or underground subway, and Canadian money is cute.  And who can resist the Inuit carvings from the far north?

I don't look forward to shorter and grayer days, and I don't want to even consider the inevitable sheets of heavy wet snow and ice.  If I win millions of dollars in the lottery (which I won't because I don't play the lottery), I'll move to Hawaii or Southern California.


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 4, 2011)

still very hot here  but yes i have notice the days are shorter now.  I love the fall weather cool  easier to sleep but winter i am with you  snow uggggg hugs


----------



## Daniel (Sep 4, 2011)

locrian said:


> to Hawaii or Southern California.



We in Florida like to think that Hawaii is overrated


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 4, 2011)

locrian said:


> Canadian money is cute


----------



## Always Changing (Sep 4, 2011)

I just wish summer had REALLY come in the first place..


----------



## Banned (Sep 5, 2011)

Where I live our summers are quite short and not very hot.  I've lived here for eight years now and I think this has been the best summer so far.  I too will be sad to see it go, as I'm not one to make much of winter, but I have lots of exciting projects on the go over the next couple months which will hopefully help me get through.  I will miss the thunderstorms too - there's something amazing about sitting on the porch, sipping some tea or hot chocolate, wrapped in a blanket and watching the rain fall while listening to the thunder and seeing the lightening.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 5, 2011)

I hated last summer...  THIS summer was more like the summers I remember as a kid.  Hot hot hot and dry dry dry, with the occasional thunderstorm...  Well, mind you, a lot of car claims came in (Sask Gov Insurance is really backlogged) for hail.  Not just wee dents either, some big enough to smash windshields... Somehow though, on our end of town we missed most of the nastiest hailstorms...  And no flooding like last year.  Last year my poor garden limped along.  This year is fantastic...  Got piles of zucchini, tomatoes, green peppers, and we even got adventurous this year and now have some good-sized cantaloupe and a bunch of jalapenos!   And BEES!  Man I missed bees last year.  Poor things were probably all too cold and soggy to leave their hives.  Bees were a great help this year with all the flowers and plants they helped to bear fruit!  It's been a bit cool the last week, but it's a welcome break from the sweltering stuff.  

*sigh*  I loved summer this year.  I'm hoping for a pleasant fall with a late late snowfall!  Please not ridiculously heavy snowfalls like last year...  8P


----------



## locrian (Sep 5, 2011)

jollygreenjellybean, you're making my mouth water.  When I was  kid, my family would visit my Dad's sister's family in Upstate New York, and my uncle grew all kinds of vegetables in his small back yard garden.  I wasn't much of a vegetable eater then, but he made the best pizza with fresh garden ingredients.  (It's one of the advantages to having an Italian in-law.)  And every now and then, he would go to a local farm to buy delicious corn.


----------



## Banned (Sep 5, 2011)

The forecasters are calling for a "normal" autumn, so for us that means warm and dry, which should theoretically be an extension of our summer.  That would make me happy since I'm renovating my garage and don't really want to do it if it's snowing and 30 (Celcius) below mg:.

I used to own a pet supply store and now that I don't anymore, I'm seriously tempted to move somewhere where it is much warmer all year.  Maybe next year that will be an option.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 5, 2011)

> to move where it is much warmer all year



Just have a small vacation home within a few millimeters of the US border.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, we had a few days of rainy/cool weather and then today it got up to 28 degrees C for about three hours from 3-5pm...  And all week it's gonna be cooking up there in the 30 C range...  Regina, Saskatchewan - 7 Day Forecast - Environment Canada *woot*  For you folks in the USA 30 ?C = 86 ?F (and that's without the humidex)...


----------



## Banned (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice...JGJ...I'm kinda jealous.  I like heat.  Just spent a week in Vegas where it was insanely hot and I loved it.  Enjoy that sunshine while you have it!!  Sounds like a good week to be off work "sick"  :lol:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh I wish.  If I didn't have a week's vacation coming up, I would totally be thinking that.  Oh and if I didn't blow all my sick time back in March when I lost my voice for nearly two weeks.  8P


----------



## Banned (Sep 5, 2011)

Hopefully it will be nice the week you are off.  Next door here we got down to 6 degrees last week.  We all had our furnaces on and our winter woollies out.  I thought for sure that was the beginning of the end (of summer) but we seem to have rebounded.  Today was absolutely beautiful so after I put my uniform on and went to work, only to find out I actually wasn't working today, I came home and cleaned the garage and let the dogs play on the front lawn for a bit.  It was a beautiful summer day and I got to enjoy it!!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 5, 2011)

Um, so which neighbour are you Turtle?  Alberta, Manitoba, the Territories, or USA?  Our province is square so we have four borders/neighbours...  Unless you meant country borders... lol  Oh, I guess your Location kind of mentions the Lakes and Rivers...  *facepalm*


----------



## Banned (Sep 5, 2011)

Haha. I am an Alberta turtle...I need the chinooks to keep my shell in tip-top shape .  (I'm also a very talented turtle.  How many turtles do you know who can type?!)


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 5, 2011)

lol  The rare Typing Albertle Turtle...


----------



## Banned (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh so you *have* heard of me .  Yes I take great pride in my rare abilities.  They are truly refined when it's hot out and I can bask on a rock by the river with my iPad.  Trying to open my laptop with such a teeny head is strenuous at times.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean (Sep 6, 2011)

Ah, I like basking...

Is it hard to upright your laptop if it tips over?


----------



## Banned (Sep 6, 2011)

oh if my laptop tips over I'm done.  I try not to type alone...it's just not safe.


----------

